# Welding Wire for Routed Track



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone have experience using welding wire for power rails instead of the popular galvanized steel fencing wire or stitching wire? I like the idea of round wire being less wear on p/u shoes. I'm considering nickel/iron alloy type welding wire. Nickel is an excellent electrical conductor and would not tarnish or corrode as quickly as steel. The iron obviously is great for magnetic properties. Since it's an alloy, there is no coating to wear off like galvanized steel.

I know it's a more expensive alternative but, can the benefits justify the extra cost? I'd like to get some feedback from racers and track builders before I decide which way to go. Please share your opinions. Should I ask for some "sticky" on this one?


----------

